# Perdido river catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are some nice catfish in perdido river here is a 17lber i got the other day, and i hear there are some in there much bigger, it just takes a while to get a bite, well a big bite, u can use worms and catch little 1-2lbers all nite long but if u want the big boys, u need cut shad, i got a little spot where i net gizzard shad, and i use them fresh it works pretty well, the river is vey narrow but very deep, i dont have a depth finder on my little boat, but some people have told me that the river is 60 feet and deeper in spots








b


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice cat.:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cat... I have caught a few nice ones out of Perdido myself.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice un:bowdown and yea...they get bigger in there:letsdrink LOVE fishin perdido:letsdrink


----------

